
Hyundai Motor Group, Aptiv to set up $4B self-driving car venture - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hyundai-motor-autonomous-aptiv/hyundai-motor-group-aptiv-to-set-up-4-billion-self-driving-car-venture-idUSKBN1W80WP
======
azinman2
“ Instead, the new firm would begin testing fully driverless systems in 2020
and have a production-ready autonomous driving platform available for robotaxi
providers, fleet operators and automakers in 2022.”

I’ll eat my hat if this is ready for level 5 in 2022.

~~~
MengerSponge
Nine financial quarters. Yeah, not happening.

The gulf between "testing fully driverless systems" on desert interstates and
"deploying a useful autonomous vehicle" is wiiiide.

My tongue-in-cheek prediction: we'll have commercially viable self-driving
cars one year after Amazon warehouses are fully automated.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Is anyone actually testing self driving cars on desert interstates yet? From
what I understand, most of the testing happens on residential streets in the
Bay Area. Testing on desert interstates would be a huge step up.

~~~
protomyth
I've been waiting for someone to try Montana in the winter. I'll believe the
self driving thing when that works. Might be able to save some lives and keep
the number of roadside crosses down.

~~~
pj_mukh
Canadians[1]! A whole country, full of innovation north of Montana and
frighteningly aware of snow and ice :).

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zaf4pSe4v4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zaf4pSe4v4)

~~~
protomyth
Yeah, but Montana is, well, Montana. I'm in North Dakota and we have some
really scary driving weather including the ice rink known as I-94 near Fargo.
But, Montana has such a variety of driving conditions including mountain
passes from heck, and a tradition of driving a bit fast to make life difficult
for any automated system.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Besides the fact that this won't work ("fully driverless" by 2020? Next year!)
we must all realise that, in the midst of a climate crisis, making more cars,
autonomous or not, is a proposition that is at best disconnected from reality
and at worse actively hostile to life on the planet.

We must make fewer cars, not more. We must get rid of a large number of
existing cars, and switch to alternatives like public transport and, well,
public transport. We can't afford everyone having their private automobile,
families having two or three each, any longer.

From what I understand, this plan does not even involve electric cars, which
would at least show some willingness to consider the climate.

Edit: added missing rs (r key was stuck).

~~~
bumby
Autonomous vehicles could easily reduce the number of cars if they turn into a
service rather than a product. Think of how much wasted utilization occurs
while each car sits idly in a parking lot. There would also be considerable
waste elimination through the ability to optimize ride sharing

